# Audyssey Pro mic w/REW



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried using the mic and preamp from the Audyssey Pro kit with REW?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

How? Can you convert the calibration curve to something that REW can read?

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It wont work properly as you would require a calibration file to calibrate the frequency response of the Audyssey Pro kit mic. This is not saying that it can not work but you would have to first make your own calibration file and this is fairly complex.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can you convert the calibration curve to something that REW can read?


If you have the curve - yes.


----------



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

brucek said:


> If you have the curve - yes.


So the pro kit comes with a downloadable mic calibration file. I guess my question was how could that file be converted to use with REW.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

If the file is encrypted here's nothing that can be done.

brucek


----------

